# scratches



## bottle rebel (Mar 20, 2021)

how can u remove scratches from a bottle


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 21, 2021)

Deja Vu or what! Why can't we remove a post that was accidentally inserted twice. If we can I haven't figured it out yet.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

